# Paper/Cardboard Photo frames



## andrew319 (May 14, 2007)

I am currently looking for Paper/Card board photo frames (to present a sample photo). I found one site that sells them online (http://www.archivalusa.com/tced45.html) but I'm not too interested in their designs. 

Is there any places you know that I could purchase these productions?
I want to make a print custom txts promoting myself. It can be something like the folders they give you on those Disneyland rides as well...


----------



## AprilRamone (May 14, 2007)

Albums Inc. has stuff like that.


----------



## RacePhoto (May 14, 2007)

andrew319 said:


> I am currently looking for Paper/Card board photo frames (to present a sample photo). I found one site that sells them online (http://www.archivalusa.com/tced45.html) but I'm not too interested in their designs.
> 
> Is there any places you know that I could purchase these productions?
> I want to make a print custom txts promoting myself. It can be something like the folders they give you on those Disneyland rides as well...



Did you look into this section? They offer custom imprints.

http://www.archivalusa.com/photofolders1.html

Your post made me wonder where the photo stores used to get them, so they could give them away free with prints. Or the old splatter painting booths at the fairs.

What are you looking for, specifically? White, black, fancy, gold borders, plain? I assume you mean on with a cover and a place inside for a print of (what) size?

Envelopes with plastic windows.

http://www.noteworthyphoto.com/viewProductdetails.cfm?productID=135&categoryID=4


I'd like to join the treasure hunt if no one has an easy answer.


----------



## motcon (May 14, 2007)

http://www.pfile.com/trk/photo-folders.html

http://www.collectorsgallery.org/ritz/awwebstore/cardboard_picture_frame.asp


----------



## andrew319 (May 16, 2007)

Um... yeah I looked at some of those sites. 
What I'm looking for is actually a store which allows you to order/design everything online (kinda liek VISTA PRINT but they don't sell photo frames). 
I don't want to have to call them each time I need more since I do most of my business oriented stuff at night. (And I am in Japan most of the time so calling them is a pain in the butt)

But I like the paper photoframes with the stands on them. I just want a place that makes it easier to order. And the Size is "2L" which is a Japanese size (which is 127×178mm)


----------



## fotogenik (May 18, 2007)

I looked at some of the links you guys posted and I can get the same products for cheaper from my local camera shop which is amazing since they are more expensive than anyone I have ever seen on every other product they sell.


----------

